# Racingline Customer Service



## manati45 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone dealt with Racingline? I ordered a Racingline strut bar for my 2007 Altima on Feb 22 and they said that it would be shipped on Feb 26 and that tracking info would be sent separately, till this date I have not received tracking info. I have sent numerous email requests through their site and no answer. I have called and no answer. Finally I just gave up and called my credit card company and placed a credit card dispute and let them handle it. I have done business with sellers in Canada and never had a problem. At least an answer to my emails and calls and tracking info. What a waste of time and effort. Now, I really don't care if gets here or not and I will never do business with Racingline again. I am writing this just to give other people a heads up about the worst customer service I have ever encountered when dealing with online merchants. Even when ordering from China, I got better customer service.


----------



## manati45 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got an email from Racingline saying that my order was cancelled because the item is out of stock and will not be available in two to three weeks. It took them over a month to tell me that the item is out of stock after they told me that it would be shipped on Feb 26. What a way to do business. Let see how long it will take them to credit my credit card. Right now they could give me the item for free and I wouldn't take it. Thanks Racingline. I don't like to bash out on sellers but when companies like this one treats their customers this way, I think people should know what they are dealing with.


----------



## seldomseen (Sep 11, 2015)

Racingline's customer service isn't poor....it's non-existent! Racingline is apparently known for taking weeks/months to ship a person's order. Making the situation worse is the fact that Racingline will charge a buyer's credit card and keep the buyer in limbo for weeks/months, without responding to emails. 

I personally will not conduct any future business with Racingline. If Racingling had the decency to let a buyer know in advance that they will charge your credit, and make you wait weeks/months before they ship your order. People would be more understanding, and wouldn't share their bad experiences on forums like this. 

I personally think that Racingline charges a buyer's credit card first, THEN they make the product that was ordered. Which is the reason everyone complains about how long they take to ship a person's purchase item. If Racingline stated that most purchase items were "made to order" that would be the respectable business practice to take.


----------

